
The Accidental HFT Firm – Now we were sending orders before the data pkt arrived - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2018/01/the-accidental-hft-firm.html
======
sq_
This was a really cool write-up. High-frequency trading seems to be a really
interesting world for programmers who want to get the maximum possible
performance out of their hardware and understand every layer of their stack on
a minute level.

Does anyone have other casual reading material on the subject that they can
point me to?

~~~
dysoco
If you want casual reading material read the book "Flash Boys".

------
infradig
If only such genius could be put towards doing good..

